# Sudden Strike 4: Vorgehensweise, Sterne erhaschen und andere Fragen



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2018)

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen Sudden Strike 4 und bereits 5-6 Missionen erfüllt. Aber einige Fragen bleiben offen:

- wie kann ich wissen, womit ich am besten möglichst 3 Sterne für die Mission schaffe? Hängt dies einfach nur davon ab, wie viele "Mini-Erfolge" ich schaffe? Macht es also Sinn, einfach nur irgendwelche zu "erobern", nur um noch mehr Punkte zu bekommen? 
- gibt es Erfahrungspunkte für die Einheiten? Es gibt ja Elite-Einheiten, aber wie kommen die zustande? Oder bekommt man die als Bestandteil einer Mission, d.h. die sind schon von Anfang an "Elite" ?
- wie geht ihr idr vor? Immer Stück für Stück, oder auch mal "Vollgas" ? Nutzt ihr die Transportwagen? Ich persönlich schicke an sich immer Fußsoldaten vor, und da die nicht langsamer sind als die Panter, verstehe ich den Sinn der Transporter ehrlich gesagt bisher noch nicht.... ^^


----------

